# Anyone hunt Sidesaddle



## Simsar (7 October 2010)

I would have loved to years ago.  Photo's would be nice if anyone has any.


----------



## Ravenwood (7 October 2010)

There is a lovely lady here who only rides sidesaddle (due to injured ankle) thats even just out hacking/exercising but she hunts with the staghounds very regularly


----------



## Maesfen (7 October 2010)

I used to work for someone who hunts side saddle; she still does I think and had her birthday meet in H&H a few years back complete with daughter in law and grand daughter who both ride side saddle too.  Lovely to watch when turned out properly.


----------



## KevinA27 (7 October 2010)

I was out a few times last year and this lady was around







Kev


----------



## Emma S (8 October 2010)

Im taking up sidesaddle with my 17hh TB due to arthritis, we were hoping to be ready to hunt this year, but I am still saving up for all the kit!!


----------



## Simsar (8 October 2010)

ES, that's the reason I ask I would like to get this boy going in side saddle.







Sorry if it a large photo.

Thank you for your replies.


----------



## JenHunt (8 October 2010)

not much help I know, but I think he'd look lovely S/S Simsar... he's fab!

I'd love to learn to ride s/s and to hunt that way, but just can't afford it at the moment


----------



## Simsar (8 October 2010)

Thanks Jen, If I had a saddle you could take him!  I will have to look into it, I think it would be quite expensive??


----------



## Simsar (8 October 2010)

KevinA27 said:



			I was out a few times last year and this lady was around







Kev
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the photo Kev what a smashing sight.  I love the horse too, got to be Irish.


----------



## Swirlymurphy (10 October 2010)

Caroline Wilkins (?) in Sussex hunts s/s with the Chidd Lec & Cowdray, and teaches it too.  She's in tonight's episode of Downton Abbey apparently.....


----------



## Sanolly (10 October 2010)

I don't but a lady hunts with the Old Surrey sidesaddle, I would post pics but I don't know her!


----------



## Sessle (10 October 2010)

I've recently bought a sidesaddle and am just finding all the other bits, like a balance strap! Hoping to hunt in it next year when I've had some practice  It's all very expensive though! Managed to get my sidesaddle quite cheap as it needed a bit of tidying up!
I reckon he would look stunning under side saddle!


----------



## fleabittengrey (10 October 2010)

Have done a few times by stealing my Mums cobby - do a lot of sidesaddle on my own TBs but for hunting, would rather have the comfort of steering a sofa-like cob around for a few hours!!













Excuse the v bored looking horses! 







In all fairness to the cob - that was the first time she had had the saddle on! Took to it like a duck to water. but nothing fazes her  - she works in the riding school, hunts regularly, hacks out with my mum, we've done some working cob show classes, you name it!


----------



## Tinkerbee (10 October 2010)

There's a lady at our hunt back home who goes out sidesaddle.  I'd love to try it.

I'll see if I can track down a photo.

ETA-


----------



## JenHunt (10 October 2010)

Simsar said:



			Thanks Jen, If I had a saddle you could take him!  I will have to look into it, I think it would be quite expensive??
		
Click to expand...

I had a bit of a look on Ebay for saddles a while ago, and they ranged from about £400 upwards, but the only stuff at the lower end needed a lot of work by the looks of the photos!  plus I've no idea how one should fit, so that would be another expense I guess.

really must sort out some hunting swaps....


----------



## Simsar (10 October 2010)

Thanks gang some wonderfull photo's.  Keep them coming you all look beautiful.


----------



## Simsar (10 October 2010)

Downton Abbey, well I know the horses wouldn't have looked like that.  But that was lovely to see.  You watch new lounge and soapbox will hit the roof!!!! PML!


----------



## dominobrown (11 October 2010)

I would LOVE to hunt side saddle. Is there anyone/anywhere who would let me have a shot at side saddle. 
So romantic! lol
Simsar- your horse is stunning, get him going side saddle, you would win loads of ladies hunter classes!
I would like to try my horse but I don't know if I could control him!


----------



## goldilocks23 (28 October 2010)

I did last year but I didn't get my girly fit enough this year as I have a new boy who I want hunting next year so my attentions on him. I rode out with the Essex last year side saddle and got quite a bit of attention on boxing day when all the families come to watch. Will tyr and post some photos!


----------



## goldilocks23 (28 October 2010)

Just realised, the day you added your post, 10-10-10, I was getting married- on side saddle!


----------



## Simsar (28 October 2010)

OH reallyy want to see the photo's please.  Thank you for your reply. xx


----------



## cptrayes (28 October 2010)

Simsar if you look on cfdh.co.uk , click gallery and pick Hatton Arms where it has no date on it, the first three slides are Shelley, who hunts and jumps sidesaddle occasionally with our drag hunt. She looks incredibly elegant. Here is a very tiny pic of her jumping some sizeable timber. I'm sure there are loads more in the gallery but I can't remember which hunts she rode sidesaddle at, she does it about twice a season.

http://uknhcp.myfastforum.org/avatars/myfast88/uknhcp.myfastforum.org/13749613044bda12261519e.jpg


----------



## posie_honey (28 October 2010)

i'd love to try  i have my saddler all prepped to make HRH a SS - just have to save up the 3k first lol! (she needs M2M so cabn't go 2nd hand - doh!) then i'm desparate to start showing SS and possibly hunting = she's a push button buckle of rein hunter so i can't see any problem


----------



## Simsar (28 October 2010)

cptrayes said:



			Simsar if you look on cfdh.co.uk , click gallery and pick Hatton Arms where it has no date on it, the first three slides are Shelley, who hunts and jumps sidesaddle occasionally with our drag hunt. She looks incredibly elegant. Here is a very tiny pic of her jumping some sizeable timber. I'm sure there are loads more in the gallery but I can't remember which hunts she rode sidesaddle at, she does it about twice a season.

http://uknhcp.myfastforum.org/avatars/myfast88/uknhcp.myfastforum.org/13749613044bda12261519e.jpg

Click to expand...

Holy **** and she has a kiddy on a lead rein, how fantastic does she look. Right that its of to ebay!



http://www.cfdh.org/#/hatton-arms/4538512950


----------



## goldilocks23 (28 October 2010)

All I can say is it was a magical day and my girlie was an absolute angel! 
No idea how you add pictures :-( I'll give it a go and if it works i'll add some more! 

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=436707455562&set=a.436707395562.238833.658190562

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=437825470562&set=a.436707395562.238833.658190562







http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...562.131704.658190562&pid=3719995&id=658190562







http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...562.131704.658190562&pid=3546984&id=658190562

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...562.131704.658190562&pid=3719996&id=658190562

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...562.131704.658190562&pid=5189327&id=658190562

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...562.131704.658190562&pid=3826627&id=658190562


----------



## goldilocks23 (28 October 2010)

It didt work, it just put up links! How do you put up photos?? Anyone?


----------



## Simsar (28 October 2010)

Either to your profile of a photobucket account.

Off to look.

Stupid facebook I cannot look at photo's not on Facebook.


----------



## goldilocks23 (29 October 2010)

How about that??


----------



## goldilocks23 (29 October 2010)

Sorry, just can't get it to work, will put pictures on profile though so click me and you should be able to see it. Don't know why you cant just cut and paste!


----------



## Simsar (29 October 2010)

Goldilocks you look absolutly stunning. x


----------



## goldilocks23 (29 October 2010)

Ah, Thank you! We had a simply wonderful day! Thank goodness it was good weather or may not have looked quite so elegant!

 Will now add the hunting photos as that is what the link was about!


----------



## goldilocks23 (29 October 2010)

I did it! Me hunting, not very flattering but very real!


----------



## goldilocks23 (29 October 2010)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/picture.php?albumid=1077&pictureid=6190

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/picture.php?albumid=1077&pictureid=6179


----------



## adagio (2 November 2010)

I am going to our opening meet this Saturday, riding side saddle on our 16.3hh percheron cross. The Masters wife is also riding side saddle - we made a pact that we would both do it at the end of last season. Will try and put photos up after ( should get a few pics, OH is a professional photographer!!).


----------



## Red30563 (2 November 2010)

Goldilocks, your wedding picture is stunning! That dress is simply breathtaking.

I have ridden side saddle a couple of times... wish I could have arrived at my wedding in such style!


----------



## DragonSlayer (3 November 2010)

Excellent pictures, thankyou for sharing!


----------



## superwibble (3 November 2010)

I have hired a side saddle but am not at the stage where I can hunt yet, maybe next season!  The aim is to be ready to show side saddle next year.

I went to addington to watch this year and everyone makes it look so easy.


----------



## steadyeddy (3 November 2010)

Have done in the past with a very safe cob, who we still have but now retired. Cob I hunt now most definately isn't safe!!!!


----------



## Frances144 (4 November 2010)

If anyone is looking for a lovely antique side-saddle, please message me. I know of a stunning one for sale.  It belongs to a time-served saddler friend of mine and has been kept pristine. 

There are lots of vile copies and adapted saddles out there - this is the real thing and a work of great beauty and design.

Btw, I love the pics.  Sadly not hunting up here as no foxes!  But we do occasionally have go on our Icelandics if only for the laugh!


----------



## cobgirlie (4 November 2010)

Amazing pictures!! Something I love to see but I'll admit I'd be way to nervous to give it a go!!


----------

